# Mount



## Philipp23 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen welche Reittiere ( Mounts ) für die verschiedenen Klassen verfügbar sind. Fals jmd screens hatt. Wäre toll wenn sie jmd posten kann. gruss


----------



## lazybone747 (18. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen welche Reittiere ( Mounts ) für die verschiedenen Klassen verfügbar sind. Fals jmd screens hatt. Wäre toll wenn sie jmd posten kann. gruss




Guck in youtube geb Warhammer Online oder WAR Mounts ein dann wird sich was finden habe soa uch die mounts gesehen


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

Menschen, Chaoten(die Maguse bekommen kein Mount im eigentlichen Sinne die bekommen ein Upgrade für ihre Flugscheibe) und Elfen bekommen Rösser, die sich vom aussehen halt unterscheiden, Orks bekommen Wildschweine, Goblins Wölfe, Zwerge bekommen ihr Jetpack, und die Dunkelelfen bekommen ihre Nauglir (ziemlich große und miesgelaunte Echsen)

Bilder gibts gleich dauert etwas

*Menschen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Chaos:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Orks/Goblins:*
*Goblins:* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Orks:* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zwerge:*
denkt euch einen kleineren Rotor auf dem Rücken geschnallt bekommen dann habt ihr ungefähr eine Vorstellung davon wie es aussieht, außer sie ändern es schon wieder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Elfen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Dunkelelfen:*
hier nehmen wir als beispiel mal Malus Darkblade her



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Mounts gibt es dan noch jeweils in 3 Stufen von leicht gepanzert bis schwere Rüstung, wie die sich aber noch unterscheiden außer dem aussehen weis ich nicht.

Die Mounts der Zwerge und der Dunkelelfen sind im moment leidern icht mehr zu posten, auf der offziellen seite gibts bei den Bildern im Newsletter nur eine Fehlermeldung, wenn es wo anders geht schau ich ob ichs reinbekomme, im moment gibts platzhalter.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. Juli 2008)

Der hervorragenden Erklärung von Vermillion ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, ausser einem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (18. Juli 2008)

Naja hoffentlich gibts die Pferde auch in schlank das passt ja so gar nicht zu meiner Zelotin die bricht sich ja den Fingernagel auf dem Teil. kann man auch was anderes Reiten in warhammer so wie in WoW weil so ein Nauglir ist schon toll


----------



## Stancer (18. Juli 2008)

Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein, die Reittiere der anderen Völker zu reiten. Das passt nicht zum Hintergrund und denke GW würde das auch nicht gefallen, wenn Dunkelelfen plötzlich auf Wildschweinen reiten oder Hochelfen mit Jetpacks durch die Gegend fliegen.

Ansonsten könnte man ja auch verlangen, dass ein Schwarzork ne Magusdisk bekommt auf der er durch die Gegend fliegen kann. Würde doch total bescheuert ausschauen.

Die Reittiere werden wohl an die Völker gebunden sein !!! Aber vielleicht gibts ja "normale" Pferde, die für alle Völker zugänglich sind !


----------



## Yondaime (18. Juli 2008)

wie siehts mit dem Lvl aus was man haben muss und wie teuer sind die mounts und das reit training?


----------



## Stancer (18. Juli 2008)

Über Preis und Anforderungen ist noch nichts bekannt.

Ich sag mal : Spätestens mit Level 40 wird man nen Reittier haben.

Denke es wird so wie in allen MMORPG´s sein, dass es nen normales Reittier gibt was relativ günstig zu erwerben ist und ne Luxus-Version für die man sparen muss. Evtl. wäre es auch möglich, dass manche Reittiere erst mit bestimmten RvR-Rang verfügbar sind.


----------



## Ferox21 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube es hieß sogar mal, dass man das erste Mount recht bald und relativ günstig bekommen sollte - also auf jeden Fall noch im Levelprozess.
Das zweite gibts dann wohl mit erreichen von Level 40 und das letzte als Luxusvariante durch viel PVP - so könnte ich mir das vorstellen...


----------



## Rosengarten (18. Juli 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hieß sogar mal, dass man das erste Mount recht bald und relativ günstig bekommen sollte - also auf jeden Fall noch im Levelprozess.
> Das zweite gibts dann wohl mit erreichen von Level 40 und das letzte als Luxusvariante durch viel PVP - so könnte ich mir das vorstellen...


 
Dies wäre eigentlich das wünschenswerteste. Mit 20 oder 30 das erste Mount und mit 40 das 2. Wer sich dann das nächste holen will, muss es sich hart erarbeiten durch PvP.
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass man sein erstes Mount bekommt und es sich dann im Laufe mit dem Charaktter mitentwickelt, fände ich auch nicht schlecht, denn man bekommt ja kein völlog anderes Mount lediglich verbessert sich die Rüstung und es wird möglicherweise ein wenig größer, also vom Sinn her würds passen.


----------



## AndreeMack (18. Juli 2008)

hi


----------



## Rosengarten (18. Juli 2008)

AndreeMack schrieb:


> hi



???


----------



## Mukuhaka (19. Juli 2008)

juhu ein dickeer fetter eber


----------



## Philipp23 (19. Juli 2008)

Mukuhaka schrieb:


> juhu ein dickeer fetter eber



Hi, man wird definitiv mit lvl 20 ein mount kaufen können. Das wurde von einer zuverlässigen quele bekannt gegeben. Über den Preis etc. werd ich mich noch einmal informieren.

Ps: Danke für die ausführliche erklärung + Screens. Gruss


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Juli 2008)

Auch nochmal die Bestätigung von mir, das erste Mount wird man mit lvl 20 kaufen können...sobald ich die Quelle wiederfinde post ich sie hier rein.


----------



## Kranak90 (19. Juli 2008)

Mich würd mal interessieren ob man die Mounts auch mit Trophähen verzieren kann. Das wär ja ziemlich cool.


----------



## InTheEnd (19. Juli 2008)

Meinse Wissenstandes nach wird man Mounts mit Trophäen versehen können.


----------



## Rosengarten (19. Juli 2008)

/sign


----------



## Kranak90 (19. Juli 2008)

Juhu! Das wird voll cool^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte tatsächlich nen schwarzork auf ner diskusscheibe haben ..lol


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich möchte tatsächlich nen schwarzork auf ner diskusscheibe haben ..lol



Ich möchte ein schön kuschliges Chaosross haben....voller weicher, Pelziger Zwergenbärte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ehrlich, Mounts mit Trophäen verzieren ist eine Hammer Idee!

Erinnere mich noch mit Schrecken an einen Moment mitten in Orgrimmar, als etwa 10 Hexer nebeneinander standen...und alle auf genau demselben Pferchen wie ich. Ich kam mir so....entwertet vor irgendwie.


----------



## Camillo70 (19. Juli 2008)

aber nochmal ne rein rethorische frage. unter dem sattel hängen so fetzen SIND DAS GESICHTER DAS SIEHT NÄHMLICH SO AUS!!. das eine hat einen schnurbart Oo


----------



## Kranak90 (19. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> aber nochmal ne rein rethorische frage. unter dem sattel hängen so fetzen SIND DAS GESICHTER DAS SIEHT NÄHMLICH SO AUS!!. das eine hat einen schnurbart Oo



Jap das sind Gesichter. so wies es sich eben für das Chaos gehört. Andere hängen Rüstungsteile oder hörner ans Mount und das Chaos hängt halt Gesichter dran auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sieht halt viel lebendiger oder auch viel toter aus^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Juli 2008)

Son Orkschädel macht sich doch viel schöner  ^^


----------



## Shadrolan (29. Juli 2008)

Ältere Kriegslöwen stellen auf dem Schlachtfeld eine ernste Bedrohung dar, indem sie die Weißen Löwen auf mächtigen Streitwagen in die Schlacht ziehen.

dummer spruch oder realität? und was wär das dann für ein mount?


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

erste frage  kA

2te frage erklärt sich von selbst?   
indem sie die Weißen Löwen auf mächtigen Streitwagen in die Schlacht ziehen.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Menschen, Chaoten(die Maguse bekommen kein Mount im eigentlichen Sinne die bekommen ein Upgrade für ihre Flugscheibe) und Elfen bekommen Rösser, die sich vom aussehen halt unterscheiden, Orks bekommen Wildschweine, Goblins Wölfe, Zwerge bekommen ihr Jetpack, und die Dunkelelfen bekommen ihre Nauglir (ziemlich große und miesgelaunte Echsen)
> 
> Bilder gibts gleich dauert etwas
> 
> ...



Das der Dunkelelfen sieht schick aus *g* Das vom Chaos sieht aber auch nich schlecht aus, gefallen mir. Danke Vermillion_von_Baelgun'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

gerne, obwohl jetzt die Dunkelelfen eine neues Armeebuch bekommen haben und ich nun vll irgendwo noch bessere Bilder als Malus finde, Spite sieht nicht so richtig aus wie die Nauglir die kommen sollen aus.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Juli 2008)

Ach, die kleinen süßen Echsen sind in Ordnung wie sie aussehen- bzw. die Echse die ich zitiert habe, von dir, sieht ganz gut aus. Gefällt mir^^ Groß, böse, brutal und gemein... Äh ne... Die sind nur unverstanden... Das mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

Ist auch im Tabletop die einzige Echse die nicht der Blödheit unterliegt, sondern immer auf den "FASS" befehl von Malus reagiert.


----------



## Tim13332 (29. Juli 2008)

hmm sind ja alles nur artworks schon bissel verdächtig das da keijne echten screen mal kommen is bestimmt alles nochnet fertig^^


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

nur nicht aufregen, die Artworks sind schon verdammt alt, und vom Nauglir und vom Jetpack der Zwerge gibts sogar Videos, und bei den meisten Mounts auch, ich bin nur zu faul die mir rauszusuchen. Die meisten Moutns gibts also schom im Spiel, nur gibts davon wegen der NDA keine Videos


----------



## Thront (30. Juli 2008)

also ich glaube wenn mein schwarzork son zwergen mount sattelt sieht er aus wie der hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ohne den blöden gobbo schamane.


----------



## Mooseman (18. August 2008)

Hab dieses schöne Video zu Mounts gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa6zafw0x8c


----------



## HGVermillion (18. August 2008)

Sehr schönes Video, nur sollten sie dem Nauglir abgewöhnen Besenstiele zu essen, der Kopfbereich wirkt noch ein wenig Steif. ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. August 2008)

AHHH ich spiel Gobbo bei so nem tollen Tanz  xDDDDD

Und des sind erst alles die Tier 1 mounts 

Was da noch alles kommt  *Sabber*

Es gab doch auch mal son Video  wo sie Animationen anderer viecher auf den Wolf übertragen haben   das war auch ne nice sache 

Der Squigwolf war am besten


----------



## vaioooo (20. September 2008)

hi

kann mir einer erklären wo genau in der hauptstadt der mounthänlder steht?


----------



## cerxis (20. September 2008)

chaos:
in der nähe vom flugpunkt


----------

